# Howdy all from western NY!



## Kabong (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm a 51 year old and got back into body building about a year and a half ago after a 15+ year hiatus lol. Looking forward to reading the posts here and catching up on all that has changed.


----------



## Riles (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 3, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## Mister Sandman (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome. From NYC myself


----------



## jas101 (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------

